# val for free



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

hey there dfw plant people!
i am coming back to my tank after being lazy and otherwise occupied. the tank needed some pruning and i have loads of val that needs a home.
interested? 
also, what is the plan for the january meeting?
talk to you all soon!
kris


----------

